# Before and after



## Coheed (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm not a gainer or nothing but dug up some old photos of me when i was relatively thin and a pic of me a year ago and one now. Thought id share


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 21, 2006)

Holy shit, you're from the future!


----------



## Butterbelly (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow...did I skip a year or something?

Great pics, btw


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 21, 2006)

Perhaps that's an artists conception or a digital extrapolaiton.. perhaps a goal... or he could be like a car and his model years start in the fall. *shrug*


----------



## eightyseven (Aug 22, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Holy shit, you're from the future!



Nah... he's just like car models.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Aug 22, 2006)

great pics

thanks for sharing


----------



## ms_hippy_chick (Aug 22, 2006)

Fabulous belly!


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 24, 2006)

Hmmm, I made a nice post to Coheed..

I'm sure I made it because he sent me a thank you pm.

And now it isn't here???


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 24, 2006)

Mercedes said:


> Hmmm, I made a nice post to Coheed..
> 
> I'm sure I made it because he sent me a thank you pm.
> 
> And now it isn't here???



Oooh, it musta been dirty you dirty girl!  Damn, I wish I'd seen it.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Mercedes said:


> Hmmm, I made a nice post to Coheed..
> 
> I'm sure I made it because he sent me a thank you pm.
> 
> And now it isn't here???



He has threads elsewhere too, did you get them confused?


----------



## MickRidem (Aug 24, 2006)

Veeeeery Cute!!!


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 25, 2006)

No it wasn't dirty.

And it was in this thread because I remarked on the 2007 too...

It's not fair...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 25, 2006)

Mercedes said:


> No it wasn't dirty.
> 
> And it was in this thread because I remarked on the 2007 too...
> 
> It's not fair...



No, here is where you made the post. This one's a whole other thread.


----------



## Coheed (Aug 25, 2006)

sorry i thought i'd post in both. i thought it was relevant in both forums...sorry bout the confusion.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 25, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> No, here is where you made the post. This one's a whole other thread.


 
OMG!

(blush bright red)

:doh: hit me!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 25, 2006)

Mercedes said:


> OMG!
> 
> (blush bright red)
> 
> :doh: hit me!



Nah. I've been hitting people all week.  My PMS is nearly over so I'm saving up my unleashed fury for tomorrow. I'm expecting a confrontation with people in positions of power then!  

An honest mistake. It's tough trying to keep track around here. :bow:


----------

